# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: نظر از اساتید و دوستان

## tylor96

با عرض سلام خدمت اساتید و صاحب نظران بنده می خواهم تکه برنامه ای طراحی کنم مانند آدرس سایت زیر که ظاهرا با فلش ساخته شده لطفا دوستان راهنماییم کنند که چگونه مثل همین نمونه را پیاده کنم با تشکر از شما .

http://quranct.ir/index.aspx?siteid=...1&pageid=23917

----------


## tylor96

کسی نیست راهنماییمون کنه

----------


## sa0017

> با عرض سلام خدمت اساتید و صاحب نظران بنده می خواهم تکه برنامه ای طراحی کنم مانند آدرس سایت زیر که ظاهرا با فلش ساخته شده لطفا دوستان راهنماییم کنند که چگونه مثل همین نمونه را پیاده کنم با تشکر از شما .
> 
> http://quranct.ir/index.aspx?siteid=...1&pageid=23917



کارت زیاد سختی نیست 
شما می بایست کلمات و جملاتی را که قرار است جدا جدا پخش شوند رو با صدای آن مپ کنید 
و با استفاده از یک markup language به عنوان مثال xml ذخیره کنید

حالا فرض میکنیم شما میخواهید جمله ی : "به نام خداوند " را به این شکل نمایش دهید
ساختار فایل:
mp3/001.mp3 به
mp3/002.mp3 نام
mp3/003.mp3 خداوند

حالا شما هر خط را پارس می کنید و نوشته آن را به صورت یک textfield به stage اضافه میکنید و ایونتی هم برای کلیک روی آن تعریف میکنید تا به محض کلیک کردن صدای مربوط به ان را پخش کند
طبیعیست که در صورتی که مایل باشید میتونید کلمات مختلف را به صورت اتوماتیک و پشت سر هم هم پخش کنید

برای اینکه هر کلمه یا هر تکه از نوشته هم یک فایل صوتی جدا درست نکنید می تونید از روش نشانه گذاری فایل صوتی استفاده کنید که توضیحش یکم بیشتره و اینجا نمی گنجه
فقط برای اینکه دید کلی داشته باشید باید بگم مثل فایل های زیر نویس که شما روی فیلم اضافه میکنید
در فایلها به عنوان مثال گفته میشه در تامی 20:21.120 چه نوشته ای در صفحه ظاهر شود

----------

